# New Glock....3 malfunctions



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Took out my Glock 23 today for the first rounds put through it...Between me and my buddy we put a little over 200 rounds through it. Everything went great...had great groupings between the 2 of us and I love the gun. My only problem is I had 3 misfeeds (Empty Cartdridge didnt fully eject). I was hoping this is only because its not fully broke in but with Glocks reputation it worries me a little. I cleaned the gun before hand, every mag was fully seated along with the rounds...I was using Federal and winchester white box ammo....Anyone have any idea...Should I worry? This is going to be my CCW and I dont want to have to worry about something like this happening if it comes down to it!


*UPDATE*
put another 150 rounds through it today with four more jams! What should I do! Take it back or can I send it straight to glock?


----------



## RePete (Feb 18, 2010)

Clean it again and lube as per the manual.

Inspect the ammo for dents etc.

Go out and shoot it and monitor the situation. You need about 1000rds through it to make sure.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Malfunctions with a Glock? Based on reputation it is very rare to be caused by the gun. 

The first 2 things that come to mind,

What ammo are you using? I've bought a box or 2 over the years, that had several rounds that wouldn't cycle the slide fully (or just barely). I stay away from that brand now.

How much experience do you have? Limp wristing can cause a case to not fully extract. When were the malfs, first shot, last shot, randomly?


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Me and my friend are both experienced shooters (me being prior military and him a police officer). Ammo we were using was federal and Winchester white box. Both of which I've shot in other glocks without a problem.


----------



## GJinAz (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a similar problem with a newly purchased Glock 23. I had 8 ejection malfunctions in the first 250 rounds. I took pictures of the last 4 and documented which magazine and what round in the magazine failed. I returned the pistol to the retailer and they have shipped it back to Glock. We'll see what happens.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bump for update!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Gun Shop*



brad.45 said:


> Bump for update!


Hi Brad,

I hope you bought the gun from a local gun shop because if you did, you can just take it back to them. They'll take a look at it for you.
Good Luck


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thnx I might explore this option. I called Glock this morning though. I talked to a service guy and he thinks that it was possibly the ammo. He told me that Federal Champion and winchester whitebox are both target practice loads and that the glock is a service gun, therefore needs service ammo. He said the winchester is too light and is why the round is not fully ejecting. He told me to try out some Speer Law man and hes sure it will not happen again. He said once the gun gets more worn in I could probably shoot the other ammo and be ok. Any thoughts on this? I have a feeling im going to have the same results with the speer ammo.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Oh boy!*



brad.45 said:


> Thnx I might explore this option. I called Glock this morning though. I talked to a service guy and he thinks that it was possibly the ammo. He told me that Federal Champion and winchester whitebox are both target practice loads and that the glock is a service gun, therefore needs service ammo. He said the winchester is too light and is why the round is not fully ejecting. He told me to try out some Speer Law man and hes sure it will not happen again. He said once the gun gets more worn in I could probably shoot the other ammo and be ok. Any thoughts on this? I have a feeling im going to have the same results with the speer ammo.


Brad,
Yes, Federal & WWB are target ammo, so what? His statement that the Glock is a service gun and needs service ammo is ridiculous. This guy is ignorant about the products he's representing. I use Federal Champion & WWB all the time. Normally they are 115gr FMJ rounds which are normal practice rounds. Please go back to where you bought it and save yourself a lot of aggrevation.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

brad.45 said:


> Thnx I might explore this option. I called Glock this morning though. I talked to a service guy and he thinks that it was possibly the ammo. He told me that Federal Champion and winchester whitebox are both target practice loads and that the glock is a service gun, therefore needs service ammo. He said the winchester is too light and is why the round is not fully ejecting. He told me to try out some Speer Law man and hes sure it will not happen again. He said once the gun gets more worn in I could probably shoot the other ammo and be ok. Any thoughts on this? I have a feeling im going to have the same results with the speer ammo.


Glock could be right if they are putting a stiffer recoil spring in the gun than they used to. I've read this type of story related to new Glock .40s on a couple of forums recently. If so, you might try installing a slightly weaker spring and see if that fixes your problem. Springs are cheap and swapping them is easy for trouble shooting the issue.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a G23 and have shot WWB, Federal Eagle, PMC , Federal Hydra-Shok you name it 155gr, 165gr, 180gr without ever having one single problem. The gun is less than 2 years old. Maybe they have put a stronger recoil spring in but then you would have to ask WHY? Are they trying to reduce the mussel rise? And if they have put a stronger spring in why didn't they just say that?

I'm raising the BS flag on this one.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree, I have shot everything from reloads to wwb and up to +p+ fiocchi and high quality hollowpoints and no issues at all..gun was new in dec and has 3500 rounds through it.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

I took the service guy at glocks advice and ordered some speer lawman...I also did some research and am going to change up my grip and see if that could have been the problem all along...Ill let you know how it goes....but I have a feeling I will be calling glock again.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

If the pistol is new, there is no way you should start having to replace springs on a Glock or anything else. Glocks have never been known to be ammo sensitive, either and it should not take 1000 rounds to determine/make reliable. If you and your buddy are both experienced and both having the same problem, it is probably the pistol. I know some folks think that every Glock is perfect, but just not so.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

brad.45 said:


> I took the service guy at glocks advice and ordered some speer lawman...I also did some research and am going to change up my grip and see if that could have been the problem all along...Ill let you know how it goes....but I have a feeling I will be calling glock again.


I'm sorry to hear about your trouble. I have a Glock 19, purchased in late January, and I've had zero problems with mine. I've tried 4 or 5 types of ammo with it and all have functioned just fine. The most recent that I tried was the Speer Lawman that you mentioned and it's really nice for range use. The range I shoot at has that particular ammo priced the same as other "range ammo", so it's a bargain and I think you'll notice that it produces a little more recoil, possibly due to better-burning powder.

By the way, if you don't already know this, do not fire reloads in your Glock unless you are willing to give up your warranty. Shooting reloads voids Glock's warranty.


----------



## GJinAz (Feb 21, 2010)

Update to my message of the 21st.
My 23 came back from Glock on March 5th. I didn't receive any paper work about what they had done. There were 8 spent cases, packaged by 2s, included. They also shipped different magazines back. Bottom line, I took my grandsons to the range yesterday and we put a hundred rounds, of UMC and Magtech, through the weapon. We had no malfunctions. I'm going to take it back to the range later this week and run another hundred through it. I like the pistol, and my wife, who choose it, loves it. I just want to be confident that it will go bang more than once.
Shot straight and fast. GJ


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

I put another 150 through mine on saturday with the speer lawman and of course 4 more malfunctions. Im taking it to the shop which i bought it from tomorrow. There gunsmith is a Glock armorer...I will let you know what they say.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting

:watching:


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

brad.45 said:


> I put another 150 through mine on saturday with the speer lawman and of course 4 more malfunctions. Im taking it to the shop which i bought it from tomorrow. There gunsmith is a Glock armorer...I will let you know what they say.


 Took it to the shop I bought it from....gunsmith fired 20 shots through it and said he couldnt find anything wrong with it (well gee thanks). Sending it to glock today to see what they say since the gunsmith said I would have to pay him labor and ammo to shoot until he could get a Jam. Looks like Ill be without until then :smt076


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

brad.45 said:


> Took it to the shop I bought it from....gunsmith fired 20 shots through it and said he couldnt find anything wrong with it (well gee thanks). Sending it to glock today to see what they say since the gunsmith said I would have to pay him labor and ammo to shoot until he could get a Jam. Looks like Ill be without until then :smt076


Isn't that just typical, it's like when you buy a new car and you hear something going on that shouldn't be happening but when you take it to the dealer you can't make it happen again. Handgun owners need a lot of patience because you must go through the "break in" with each and every gun and I don't mean just firing 500 rounds through it.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

VietVet68 said:


> Isn't that just typical, it's like when you buy a new car and you hear something going on that shouldn't be happening but when you take it to the dealer you can't make it happen again. Handgun owners need a lot of patience because you must go through the "break in" with each and every gun and I don't mean just firing 500 rounds through it.


 I understand the whole breaking in thing, but 11 FTE in 500 rounds? Not typical. Plus on one of em the empty round didnt even try to eject...I went to fire off the next round after i thought the previous cartridge came out and it went click with no bang because the firing pin was hitting the empty casing....And this was with the speer lawman ammo that ssupposed to be like a service load.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

That is real strange because one would think that the case stuck in the chamber would have been hit by the next round trying to feed resulting in an open slide with a jammed round?

Seems the slide is not retracting enough, if at all, to bring up the next round or eject the spent case?

When you pull back on the slide does it feel like it is sticking or is it hard to pull? 

Then maybe it is an industrial strength recoil spring in there.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> That is real strange because one would think that the case stuck in the chamber would have been hit by the next round trying to feed resulting in an open slide with a jammed round?
> 
> Seems the slide is not retracting enough, if at all, to bring up the next round or eject the spent case?
> 
> ...


 It wasnt sticking and I mentioned the spring while at the shop and we compared it to another brand new glock 23 and it felt the same. I guess we will have to see what glock says...if they say anything. Like one of the previous posters said glock sent it back without saying what they did and it seems to be fine haha.


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

Just been reading about your FTE issues. I have nothing to add as I have a G23 that has performed flawlessly. I do have a request, however. Please keep us informed as this is not typical of Glocks in general and G23s in particular. Much has been said about a break-in period--or not. It is my understanding that, as a rule, a Glock is designed to shoot right out of the box. Thank you for sharing your "pain." Again, keep us informed.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

holysmoke said:


> Just been reading about your FTE issues. I have nothing to add as I have a G23 that has performed flawlessly. I do have a request, however. Please keep us informed as this is not typical of Glocks in general and G23s in particular. Much has been said about a break-in period--or not. It is my understanding that, as a rule, a Glock is designed to shoot right out of the box. Thank you for sharing your "pain." Again, keep us informed.


 Will do....I called glock today to see the status of my gun and all they said was yep its here and its 6-8 weeks turn around time....needless to say im not happy and they will be hearing about it if its not here within another 2 weeks. I find it ridiculous that i buy a brand new gun...have problems, have to pay to ship it then wait 6-8 weeks...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I would get rid of it and buy another from a shop that will stand behind what they sell. You should never have to pay to send it to glock. A glock should shoot out of the box and that's why I say get one that will. The chances of getting a bad glock are the same as winning a lotto. I sell part time for a local shop and presented the owner with your problem. He would have gotten you a new one and deal with glock himself. That's why I love work for him.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you clean your mags? I would imagine if you had some* really* gunky mags (gunky from shipping grease, ect.) it might interfere with pushing the new round into the chamber.

Good luck! Hope Glock does you well!


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I would get rid of it and buy another from a shop that will stand behind what they sell. You should never have to pay to send it to glock. A glock should shoot out of the box and that's why I say get one that will. The chances of getting a bad glock are the same as winning a lotto. I sell part time for a local shop and presented the owner with your problem. He would have gotten you a new one and deal with glock himself. That's why I love work for him.


 My shop wasnt very helpful as i said....I know not to buy from them in the future. As far as getting a new one, glock said they would replace if they were unable to fix the issue.....


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

brad.45 said:


> Will do....I called glock today to see the status of my gun and all they said was yep its here and its 6-8 weeks turn around time....needless to say im not happy and they will be hearing about it if its not here within another 2 weeks. I find it ridiculous that i buy a brand new gun...have problems, have to pay to ship it then wait 6-8 weeks...


Hey Brad,
I recommend you not get too stressed, it will take as long as it takes, right? You don't want them to do a sloppy job, do you? Besides that I think that most of us at one time or another have bought a gun that some adjustments made to it. I have a G19 and it's worked flawlessly from the day I took it out of the box and that's the type experience that prompt people to buy a Glock but, you know as well as I that no manufacturing process is without it's failures.
Glock will do right by you, I'm certain. Their reputation is the key to their future.
In Oct. 2009 I bought a Walther PPK/S in .380 by S&W and that gun has spent more time at the factory than it has in my possesion and now that I got it back recently there's absolutely no ammo available, ya can't win!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

VietVet68 said:


> Hey Brad,
> I recommend you not get too stressed, it will take as long as it takes, right? You don't want them to do a sloppy job, do you? Besides that I think that most of us at one time or another have bought a gun that some adjustments made to it. I have a G19 and it's worked flawlessly from the day I took it out of the box and that's the type experience that prompt people to buy a Glock but, you know as well as I that no manufacturing process is without it's failures.
> Glock will do right by you, I'm certain. Their reputation is the key to their future.
> In Oct. 2009 I bought a Walther PPK/S in .380 by S&W and that gun has spent more time at the factory than it has in my possesion and now that I got it back recently there's absolutely no ammo available, ya can't win!


I agree. Glock will work to fix the problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Guess I'll mark that G-23 off my list of wants. I'll just stay with my old G-19 Gen 3.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Guess I'll mark that G-23 off my list of wants. I'll just stay with my old G-19 Gen 3.


 I wouldnt do that....just one bad experiance.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats not normal or acceptable for a Glock, call Georgia and talk to customer service they'll make it right.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear. 23 is a good pistol though.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Update!!!!!!*

Ok....Got the gun back from Glock (took 3 weeks total, so not too bad). Says they replaced the ejector and recoil spring. Just by cycling the slide i can feel its not as tight as before. Shooting on Sunday and will report back once more!


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Good news!!! I hope you have fun at the range next sunday and that everything works fine... 

Ill be waiting that new report!!! :smt033


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i didnt read all the posts because im impatient, but did you use the speed loader that came with it? my father in law used it on his 36 and it jammed every 4th round. he loaded by hand and no jams or misfeeds happened. i also had the same with my 17. it jammed every mag i loaded with it. and i shoot blazer brass and wwb.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

mr.goodkat said:


> i didnt read all the posts because im impatient, but did you use the speed loader that came with it? my father in law used it on his 36 and it jammed every 4th round. he loaded by hand and no jams or misfeeds happened. i also had the same with my 17. it jammed every mag i loaded with it. and i shoot blazer brass and wwb.


Have you tried a couple drops of Mobil 1 in your mags?


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

mr.goodkat said:


> i didnt read all the posts because im impatient, but did you use the speed loader that came with it? my father in law used it on his 36 and it jammed every 4th round. he loaded by hand and no jams or misfeeds happened. i also had the same with my 17. it jammed every mag i loaded with it. and i shoot blazer brass and wwb.


 Hand loaded every mag....wasnt able to shoot last sunday but will be shooting tomorrow if I can find some.40 ammo and my wife dosnt go into labor :smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the baby! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Are they going to reimburse shipping cost?

FWIW, S&W pays freight up front and has been turning warranty work around in about 2 weeks.


----------

